# Traveling without spouse?



## dixie (Sep 1, 2011)

Are there any sites that cater to this? I like to travel more than he does!


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 1, 2011)

Dixie - TUG has a ladies travel group - Well, TUG doesn't, but there is a group of TUG ladies that have formed a travel group.  I will look for their contact info. - I sent you a pm.


----------



## x3 skier (Sep 1, 2011)

Google is you friend.  

There are several dedicated sites and Frommers's and Fodor's also have articles on solo travel.

Reduced or elimination of single supplements are becoming more frequent. You probably will have to pay some sort of additional fee but if you search diligently, you may find tours etc that are much more reasonable than before.

I take a few solo trips each year without any organized tours as well as other travel with my wife. Been doing it for years and with the ability to use Skype or Apple Face Time makes it easy to stay in touch with home base at minimum expense.  

Cheers


----------



## joycapecod (Sep 1, 2011)

I travel also all the time without my husband. He just doesn't want to travel anymore. I just got back from Sedona, AZ and will be going to Florida in October. Next year I have Grand Cayman in March, Florida in April, Santa Fe in early June, Italy in early July, Orlando in October (Food and Wine Fest) and St Lucia in November. See what he's missing!

Joy


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 1, 2011)

joycapecod said:


> I travel also all the time without my husband. He just doesn't want to travel anymore. I just got back from Sedona, AZ and will be going to Florida in October. Next year I have Grand Cayman in March, Florida in April, Santa Fe in early June, Italy in early July, Orlando in October (Food and Wine Fest) and St Lucia in November. See what he's missing!
> 
> Joy



Joy,
Travelling solo or with a variety of friends & relatives?


----------



## joycapecod (Sep 1, 2011)

vacationhopeful said:


> Joy,
> Travelling solo or with a variety of friends & relatives?



I travel also all the time without my husband. He just doesn't want to travel anymore. I just got back from Sedona, AZ (this was with a friend) and will be going to Florida in October (with my brother). Next year I have Grand Cayman in March,(there's a group of us going we have several munits) Florida in April (to visit my son), Santa Fe in early June (with a friend), Italy in early July(likely alone, airfare is a killer), Orlando in October (Food and Wine Fest) (again w/brother)and St Lucia in November (with 3 friends, I got this exchange through Platinum Interchange!). See what he's missing!


Joy


----------



## Pat H (Sep 1, 2011)

Dixie, there is a women's travel group that originated on TUG called Ladies on Vacation (LOV). Many of the women are married to men who don't like to travel. I have never traveled alone nor do I want to. LOV has given me a great opportunity to travel extensively. I have been to Spain, St. Martin, Mexico (numerous times), Fl, St. John, etc. and cruised with these ladies. Future trips scheduled for me are CA, AU/NZ cruise, Grand Cayman & St. Lucia. 

If you will email (not pm) me your real name and TUG handle, I will send you an invite to LOV.


----------



## Larry (Sep 1, 2011)

I am retired but my wife still works so i have done some trips partially wthout her and then she meets me there.

We have been going to Aruba for 2 to 3 weeks every January for the last couple of years and my wife meets me there for a week to 10 days. We have several friends that go to Aruba the same time so I Just hang out with them till she arrives. 

I also went to Grand Cayman Island a few days before my wife since it was the only way I could get a ff ticket on Delta. I totaly lucked out since they had their annual Jazz festival during the 3 days I was there so went to a concert every night and hung out with the stage hands that were staying at the seven mile beach hotel where I stayed. I also rented a scooter for the 3 days and scoped out the whole island before my wife arrived than rented a car and picked her up at the airport and we were off for a week at Morritts Grand.

I also did a tradewinds cruise out of St. Martin once that my wife did not want to do and I had a great time making new friends on the boat for a week of sailing and snorkling.

I took another trip with my two daughters and their families including 3 of my grand kids to the Mayan Riviera when my wife could not get the time off from work. My kids also had timeshares then and got two 2BR units so I went along and helped by baby sitting a couple of nights so they could go out.


----------



## Rose Pink (Sep 7, 2011)

My sister has gone with this group and she likes it.  

http://www.countrywalkers.com/?sc=cid=GG011511&gclid=CL6vj9usjKsCFSR6gwod1QrJwA


----------



## pranas (Sep 9, 2011)

Pat H said:


> Dixie, there is a women's travel group that originated on TUG called Ladies on Vacation (LOV). Many of the women are married to men who don't like to travel. I have never traveled alone nor do I want to. LOV has given me a great opportunity to travel extensively. I have been to Spain, St. Martin, Mexico (numerous times), Fl, St. John, etc. and cruised with these ladies. Future trips scheduled for me are CA, AU/NZ cruise, Grand Cayman & St. Lucia.
> 
> If you will email (not pm) me your real name and TUG handle, I will send you an invite to LOV.



I would would like to receive some information on this group also.


----------

